
Whatsapp playing low, really low. (Can't click/copy Telegram URL's) - odedgolan
https://www.reddit.com/r/Telegram/comments/3utvyq/whatsapp_playing_low_really_low_cant_clickcopy/
======
CM30
It's disappointing, but to be honest, not all that unexpected. A company
blocking links to competitors on their service is pretty common, even in the
world of social media and instant messaging.

Which raises an interesting point with these services. At what point is it
'wrong' for a company to control what people can link to on their service?
This example is pretty tame given it's merely not being linked, but if the
link had been removed altogether, would that be 'unethical'?

------
titomc
No wonder Facebook paid that amount, the plot thickens.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/366h46/starting_to...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/366h46/starting_to_see_facebook_friend_suggestions_which/)

------
rplnt
Another discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3uubzr/whatsapp_pl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3uubzr/whatsapp_playing_low_really_low_cant_clickcopy/)

------
it_learnses
installing telegram now! might delete whatsapp :)

------
viewer5
No reddit at work; what's going on?

~~~
toufka
Here's the imgur[1] link.

It appears to show contextual formatting of http links from within Whatsapp -
when you text someone '[https://google.com'](https://google.com') it formats
it as a clickable link, and not just text. However, the same formatting is not
applied to '[http://telegram.me'](http://telegram.me') or
'[http://telegram.org'](http://telegram.org') links.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/B5ISWZw.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/B5ISWZw.jpg)

